# Please correct my posture (with video)



## maclion (Oct 22, 2008)

here is blue run. how to further improve my posture? thanks so much!
YouTube - 100 4532


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

posture doesnt look to bad to me, if your comfortable in that position then no worries. Only thing I can see is you are leaning you head down a bit much, if you bring your head up a bit it will straighten you out somewhat. And this doesnt have to do with posture as much but if you want to ride more styley, try putting your arms down. You kinda got the surfer thing going on. All in all your transactions look pretty smooth. How long you been riding for?


----------



## maclion (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah! now I know why I looks funny- it is because of my head and arms. Thanks so so much!
BTW, it is my third season (~15days/season).



NYinfamous2k2 said:


> posture doesnt look to bad to me, if your comfortable in that position then no worries. Only thing I can see is you are leaning you head down a bit much, if you bring your head up a bit it will straighten you out somewhat. And this doesnt have to do with posture as much but if you want to ride more styley, try putting your arms down. You kinda got the surfer thing going on. All in all your transactions look pretty smooth. How long you been riding for?


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure but it looks like you're leaning back? 
You should try to lean towards the mountain


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stop action, looks like you'd have a sore tired back at the end of the day. You look abit stiff or tentative in the upper body...seems like you aren't comfortable going that fast thus "bending over to get lower" instead of crouching. And your hips are abit rotated open with what looks to be a slight duck stance on the rear foot...it seems you almost have an alpine carver open hips. I think if you straightened your back and closed the hips you would be less counter-balanced on top and then be able to really snap some cross-under turns. But great job for only being 3 years into it.:thumbsup:

edit: perhaps you hips are doing ok...but work those hips and knees and lower body more...get them really working...they could be more dynamic or loose...you are going fast enough to really power some carves or snap some cross unders...maybe think about moving fore and aft along the board in your turns. Your upper body is too stiff...you need quiet but not stiff. Straighten your back and relax your arms by the side


----------



## maclion (Oct 22, 2008)

That is exactly what I want to know!! 
Maybe I can get similar advices by taking some intermediate class, but it could cost me hundreds $. Thanks so much! 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Stop action, looks like you'd have a sore tired back at the end of the day. You look abit stiff or tentative in the upper body...seems like you aren't comfortable going that fast thus "bending over to get lower" instead of crouching. And your hips are abit rotated open with what looks to be a slight duck stance on the rear foot...it seems you almost have an alpine carver open hips. I think if you straightened your back and closed the hips you would be less counter-balanced on top and then be able to really snap some cross-under turns. But great job for only being 3 years into it.:thumbsup:
> 
> edit: perhaps you hips are doing ok...but work those hips and knees and lower body more...get them really working...they could be more dynamic or loose...you are going fast enough to really power some carves or snap some cross unders...maybe think about moving fore and aft along the board in your turns. Your upper body is too stiff...you need quiet but not stiff. Straighten your back and relax your arms by the side


----------

